
Wall Street Calls Traders Back to Office - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-07/greed-and-fear-collide-wall-street-calls-traders-back-to-office
======
reinaldojrb
In this epoch I think that you can trade with high profit margins but also
with high losses due to the volatile nature of the markets.
[http://agenjudiqq8.eklablog.com/the-sport-of-
dominoes-a12786...](http://agenjudiqq8.eklablog.com/the-sport-of-
dominoes-a127865636)

